# changing router power supply



## hwally (Jul 29, 2011)

I have a wrt54g and a wrt160n router. I want to add a cooling fan to each. The cooling fans are rated at 12v .82a. Both routers have 12v power supplies. I did the calculations and think the fans will take me to the limits of the linksys power supplies. I have 2 laptop power supplies. One is 16v 5a the other is 15v 4.5a. I'd like to solder the ps directly to the boards. I read that linksys routers can handle up to 18v. Is there some reason this won't work and also will the fans handle the extra voltage. Thanks


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

The components on the router's board are rated for 12V. Although they may be able to handle the the increased voltage, you will be forcing them to operate out of spec and this can cause damage and added heat.


----------



## hwally (Jul 29, 2011)

I found a couple of power supplies out of some old towers. They have a 12 volt output plus a switch and fan. I live in the tropics with lots of heat and humidity.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Your home is not climate controlled?

I would suggest you aquire a 12V supply with a higher amperage rating. If you do want to use one of the supplies you have, you will need to step the voltage down to 12V +/- 10% at the max. (10.8V - 13.2V).

How to Reduce Voltage With Resistors | eHow.com


----------



## hwally (Jul 29, 2011)

I live in Mexico in the hills above a remote fishing village. I'm surrounded by jungle. My home is climate controlled. It's controlled by whatever the climate outside is. Things are very primitive here. We're struggling to enter the 20th century.:laugh: What do you think about the desktop computers power supplies? They supply 12volts to motors etc. They also have a fan.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Are you intending to use PC case fans? Using a PC PSU would be the easiest and best option for those. Even a very poor quality PSU would handle several case fans.


----------



## hwally (Jul 29, 2011)

I'll be using a couple of pc case fans. I have all the components I need now it's just a matter of some case adaptations and a little wiring. Thanks for all the feedback. Very helpful.


----------

